

Hacker News horrible logo - pcrawfor
http://www.horriblelogos.com/hacker-news/
At last a great logo for hacker news!
======
pilom
I wonder how many of the logo's he gets his kid sister to make and then keeps
the beer money.

------
wccrawford
Some of his logos are really good, but most fit the 'horrible' description.

I was tempted to throw some money in and see what I got, until I saw what he
does when he's not inspired at all. Some of them are just text on a sheet with
no style at all. Forget it.

------
mathgladiator
It is a wonderful logo! Let's adopt it and make it our new banner to carry
into the world.

